# Ryobi DP102L 10" drill press Chuck Upgrade.



## OldNoob (Apr 24, 2013)

I made a little instructional video about upgrading the chuck on the Ryobi DP102L 10" bench top Drill Press.
I have to say the new chuck is a vast improvement!
Well worth the investment.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice improvement. i have the 12" version of that DP. how about a link for the chuck and the shims?


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 24, 2013)

toolguy1000 said:


> nice improvement. i have the 12" version of that DP. how about a link for the chuck and the shims?


Oh sorry about that.. here's a link to the chuck
South Bend Lathe SB1370 1/2-Inch by JT33 Drill Chuck - Amazon.com

And here is a link to the wedges
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=240-2665&PMPXNO=4839881&PARTPG=INLMK32


----------

